# Limbaugh Arrested on Drug Charges



## Decker (Apr 29, 2006)

One more heroin-addled scoundrel caught. Let's pray that this snake sheds his skin as a heroin addict and becomes a respectable human being. It's a longshot--once you're on the horse, the H, the smack--it's hard to get off--but worth the effort. 

http://www.palmbeachpost.com/pbccentral/content/local_news/epaper/2006/04/28/0428limbaugh.html

*Rush Limbaugh arrested on prescription drug charges *

Associated Press
Friday, April 28, 2006
WEST PALM BEACH ??? Rush Limbaugh was arrested Friday on prescription drug charges, law enforcement officials said.
Limbaugh turned himself in to authorities on a warrant issued by the State Attorney's Office, said Teri Barbera, a spokeswoman for the State Attorney's Office.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 29, 2006)

I always thought he was a jerk, a jerk who poisoned the minds of his listeners.


----------



## maniclion (Apr 29, 2006)

What a fucking idiot, with his money he could afford the real stuff not Hillbilly Heroin, hell move out here I have connections that could keep you hooked up for years and they don't keep your name on any kind of record.  Hell if you really need the shit I can find you some oxycodone/contin even MS Contin with no problem I'd even toss in a few tabs of x for sampling.  It shows that the man has no street smarts at all yet he can paint broad generalizations of your common criminal all the time.  Doctor shopping is a sure fire way to get busted especially if you're going through your insurance company, and I wouldn't put it past him that he was probably forging or changing the quantities on his scripts.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 29, 2006)

have you ever seen anyone with "severe back pain" not on medication or on so little it does nothing to relieve the pain? my dad nearly died because his kidneys shut down it was poisoning his blood. he was in agony but to him it was normal back pain he was used to living with so he didn't know anything unusual was going on.
i don't condone just shoveling pills into your body but watch someone with that kind of pain try to cope with it n something like this might not seem so bad.


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 29, 2006)

Doesn't he support increased punishment for drug offenses?  If so, I hope he gets the maximum penalty.  Hypocritical fuck.


----------



## GFR (Apr 29, 2006)

Pathetic, tyical wingnut who thinks the law is only for the bottom 90%


----------



## MyK (Apr 29, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Pathetic, tyical wingnut who thinks the law is only for the bottom 90%


----------



## DOMS (Apr 29, 2006)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> have you ever seen anyone with "severe back pain" not on medication or on so little it does nothing to relieve the pain? my dad nearly died because his kidneys shut down it was poisoning his blood. he was in agony but to him it was normal back pain he was used to living with so he didn't know anything unusual was going on.
> i don't condone just shoveling pills into your body but watch someone with that kind of pain try to cope with it n something like this might not seem so bad.



The target is a political figure (and a conservative at that), don't try using logic or understanding.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 29, 2006)

i'm just sympathetic... after a car accident i had so much back pain it was impossible to think of anything else the pain was so intense it made me nauseous. i was pregnant and couldn't take anything. luckily i healed but it left me with a lot of sympathy for _anyone_ who has to endure that kind of pain.


----------



## maniclion (Apr 29, 2006)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> have you ever seen anyone with "severe back pain" not on medication or on so little it does nothing to relieve the pain? my dad nearly died because his kidneys shut down it was poisoning his blood. he was in agony but to him it was normal back pain he was used to living with so he didn't know anything unusual was going on.
> i don't condone just shoveling pills into your body but watch someone with that kind of pain try to cope with it n something like this might not seem so bad.


I've been taking them for the past 4 month's, I just took 3 weeks off after my epidural but now it's wearing off so I had to get a refill.  For pain management the same dose works all the time, but if I want to get the euphoric feel good effects I would have to up my dosage.  M ydoc gives me 50 pills per script for 15 days.  I can't fathom why Rush would need several doctors worth of scripts for just a pain managing  dose of pain meds, a habit that bad is proof that he is in it for the euphoria.  Especially strong stuff like Oxycodone and Oxycontin, I think I also read where he was getting Vicodin and selling them to buy more Oxycontin.


----------



## Pepper (Apr 29, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Pathetic, tyical wingnut who thinks the law is only for the bottom 90%


 
Or just a guy who was in pain, got addicted, broke the law and is paying the consequences.


----------



## GFR (Apr 29, 2006)

Pepper said:
			
		

> Or just a guy who was in pain, got addicted, broke the law and is *paying the consequences*.


Is he? If he were a black and poor do you really think he would get such a soft punishment...?


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 29, 2006)

maniclion said:
			
		

> I've been taking them for the past 4 month's, I just took 3 weeks off after my epidural but now it's wearing off so I had to get a refill.  For pain management the same dose works all the time, but if I want to get the euphoric feel good effects I would have to up my dosage.  M ydoc gives me 50 pills per script for 15 days.  I can't fathom why Rush would need several doctors worth of scripts for just a pain managing  dose of pain meds, a habit that bad is proof that he is in it for the euphoria.  Especially strong stuff like Oxycodone and Oxycontin, I think I also read where he was getting Vicodin and selling them to buy more Oxycontin.




well then he was just being stupid. my dad has had a hard time getting pain medications from his dr. the government has threatened to investigate the dr cuz he writes so many perscriptions. nothing like dumb assholes making it harder for legit patients to get what they need.

 i used to give this couple that lived near me food all the time cuz they were pretty bad off. then i found out after 6 months n maybe a grand in handouts they were buying oxycontin for $80 a pill.  

2 people i know with bad back pain use pot for pain management it works and i think it's insane that they can't do it legally.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 29, 2006)

Maybe if he lost some weight and did something besides preach from a chair his ass wouldn't be in such pain.


----------



## topolo (Apr 29, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Is he? If he were a black and poor do you really think he would get such a soft punishment...?




DO you like "soft" punishment?


----------



## GFR (Apr 29, 2006)

topolo said:
			
		

> DO you like "soft" punishment?


*#14*


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 29, 2006)

Pepper said:
			
		

> Or just a guy who was in pain, got addicted, broke the law and is paying the consequences.




Or your hero.


----------



## lnvanry (Apr 29, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Is he? If he were a black and poor do you really think he would get such a soft punishment...?


 
#29!


----------



## BoneCrusher (Apr 29, 2006)

Rush got into pain killers ... Oxycontin ... because he was undergoing a procedure to restore his hearing. An extremely painful procedure and although he did go stone cold deaf he is now sporting implants that have allowed him to hear again (he had to use an intern on his talk show as a set of ears). We've all had an earache. Imagine having one all the time ... for about 16 months straight ... as you go stone cold deaf. It would be sheer anguish and a real mind fuck.

  Now consider you were once a fat-assed bastard that worked hard to lose the weight through exorcise and diet. Good healthy livin. You slowly need more and more Oxycontin to reduce that constant ear ache but it is against everything you believe in and live by ... what would you do? GO buy something from the people you been hackin on for like ever ... people like Maniclion? Nah you go doctor shopin (this kind of pain is beyound anyone's ability to cope with) cuz ya know ya got the clout and cash to buy your way outta what ever you get into _there_, AND you know buyin _street drugs_ is not something you gonna have an easy time with once it hits the news. And it would have hit the news ... no way Manic is gonna sell Rush anything without tellin someone ... you'd a prolly blacked mailed him with hi-def video before ya sold it to CNN (caaachiiiiing!$!$!$!$!).

  Last question.
 Who here givin the same resources would not have done the same thing? Mind ya he went through personal rehab and got himself straight way before the shit really hit the fans and even made a public apology to his mindless neocon followers as a symbolic gesture of how remorseful he truly was.

 Yeah yeah yeah a poor black man woulda been in prison already but hey *news flash* ... so would of a poor white boy. Nothing new here ... same old shit since long before Jesus walked on water.  And besides ... rich black men get away with murder and pedophilia so put the race card back in the deck.  This is about power ... the haves and the have no Oxycontin.


----------



## GFR (Apr 29, 2006)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> Rush got into pain killers ... Oxycontin ... because he was undergoing a procedure to restore his hearing. An extremely painful procedure and although he did go stone cold deaf he is now sporting implants that have allowed him to hear again (he had to use an intern on his talk show as a set of ears). We've all had an earache. Imagine having one all the time ... for about 16 months straight ... as you go stone cold deaf. It would be sheer anguish and a real mind fuck.
> 
> Now consider you were once a fat-assed bastard that worked hard to lose the weight through exorcise and diet. Good healthy livin. You slowly need more and more Oxycontin to reduce that constant ear ache but it is against everything you believe in and live by ... what would you do? GO buy something from the people you been hackin on for like ever ... people like Maniclion? Nah you go doctor shopin (this kind of pain is beyound anyone's ability to cope with) cuz ya know ya got the clout and cash to buy your way outta what ever you get into _there_, AND you know buyin _street drugs_ is not something you gonna have an easy time with once it hits the news. And it would have hit the news ... no way Manic is gonna sell Rush anything without tellin someone ... you'd a prolly blacked mailed him with hi-def video before ya sold it to CNN (caaachiiiiing!$!$!$!$!).
> 
> ...


I can get any drug I want and I have no interest in being a junkie like Rush. Most people can get drugs and most people chose not to use them....Rush is just a typical drug addict.

Bottom line he is a drug addict and no better than a crack head.....he should go to jail just liker a poor person would


----------



## BoneCrusher (Apr 29, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I can get any drug I want and I have no interest in being a junkie like Rush. Most people can get drugs and most people chose not to use them....Rush is just a typical drug addict.
> 
> Bottom line he is a drug addict and no better than a crack head.....he should go to jail just liker a poor person would



You completly evaded my questions and the entire point of the post.  I doubt that *if* you were in his situation your results would be much different.


----------



## maniclion (Apr 29, 2006)

Actually Rush was addicted to vicodin before his hearing loss and doctors beleive it was his addiction that lead to his loss of hearing.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/...ve&db=PubMed&list_uids=10733182&dopt=Abstract


----------



## GFR (Apr 29, 2006)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> You completly evaded my questions and the entire point of the post.  I doubt that *if* you were in his situation your results would be much different.


Did I ignore it


			
				ForemanRules said:
			
		

> *I can get any drug I want and I have no interest in being a junkie like Rush.* Most people can get drugs and most people chose not to use them....Rush is just a typical drug addict.
> 
> Bottom line he is a drug addict and no better than a crack head.....he should go to jail just liker a poor person would


----------



## maniclion (Apr 29, 2006)

And a man like Rush could afford to hire a confidential concierge.  I used to deal with them all the time when I rented exotic cars in Honolulu these guys work for people like Tommy Lee, Adam Sandler, Nick Cage, Courtney Love, etc when they come to Hawaii.  They can get a celebrity anything hookers, drugs, etc.


----------



## maniclion (Apr 29, 2006)

In all I hope he has learned his lesson and I hope next time he has legitimate pain he asks the doctor for Tramadol or Talwin since they aren't nearly as addicitve as hydrocodone and oxycodone if at all.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Apr 30, 2006)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> have you ever seen anyone with "severe back pain" not on medication or on so little it does nothing to relieve the pain? my dad nearly died because his kidneys shut down it was poisoning his blood. he was in agony but to him it was normal back pain he was used to living with so he didn't know anything unusual was going on.
> i don't condone just shoveling pills into your body but watch someone with that kind of pain try to cope with it n something like this might not seem so bad.


I'm on yourside on this one. Chronic back pain is unbelieveable and a person will do anything to relieve it. Maybe some of these fucking idiots shgould find a good relief for people on such pain without them having to try and bypass the law to be in some comfort. 

Let me tell you guys something. I had a brother die of stomach cancer. Here is a guy that wouldn't even take an asprin to relieve a bad headache. But the cancer got so bad it was give me morphine or kill me as i can stand the pain anymore. He passed away at the early age of 44.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Apr 30, 2006)

I think he's just depressed because his ratings are down!

(doper)

Either way if he had that much pain, with his money...
He could have scored legally..


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 30, 2006)

Okay, so if Rushy can implement self-diagnosis and treatment, then why is it bad for other people do the same for depression, anxiety, etc?


----------



## KelJu (Apr 30, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Okay, so if Rushy can implement self-diagnosis and treatment, then why is it bad for other people do the same for depression, anxiety, etc?



ding ding ding!


----------



## BoneCrusher (May 1, 2006)

Uhh fellas he was prescribed the drugs he abused ... he just went on to use the same prescriptions over and over again, while getting the same scripts from several doctors.


----------



## Decker (May 1, 2006)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> Rush got into pain killers ... Oxycontin ... because he was undergoing a procedure to restore his hearing.


ManicLion pointed out that Limbaugh's abuse of drugs created his hearing problem.


			
				BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> Now consider you were once a fat-assed bastard that worked hard to lose the weight through exorcise and diet. Good healthy livin. You slowly need more and more Oxycontin to reduce that constant ear ache but it is against everything you believe in and live by ... what would you do?


What do you do? You take your substantial resources and get more medical opinions. What you do not do is send your maid out to a Denny's parking lot in the dead of night to score you more smack. 





			
				Bonecrusher said:
			
		

> Last question.
> Who here givin the same resources would not have done the same thing?


I wouldn't do the same thing. I suffered excruciating pain for many years due to sinusitis (result of badly broken nose that destroyed my sinuses). I had 2 surgeries and had to rely on the same drug Brett Favre was addicted to. B/c of this pain I almost had to drop out of law school b/c of excessive absences. Same story in college. I did not become a drug addict though....unless you count pot as a drug (I'm not even sure that's illegal anymore) 



			
				Bonecrusher said:
			
		

> Yeah yeah yeah a poor black man woulda been in prison already but hey *news flash* ... so would of a poor white boy. Nothing new here ... same old shit since long before Jesus walked on water. And besides ... rich black men get away with murder and pedophilia so put the race card back in the deck. This is about power ... the haves and the have no Oxycontin.


Rush got a slap on the wrist because he took advantage of a State Law that is soft on first time offenders. 

Yes, Rush looked contrite smiling his bloated face off in his mug shot.

I believe in the decriminalization of drugs. But when a hypocritical horse's ass like Rush is doled out some deserved justice, I have to smile. 

In your best Rush voice:
_FOLKS, THIS GUY didn???t just use drugs, he put another person in harm???s way to feed his own habit. He repeatedly sent his maid out into a parking lot to score for him. Thousands of pills. Talk about cowardly. The housekeeper was being set up by her big celebrity boss to take the fall if they got busted. Now, that???s the problem with these famous people who develop the wrong ???60s values. The little person???the kind of average American who listens to this program???takes the risks, while the celebrity gets the slobbering praise for overcoming his ???problems.??? That???s the world these liberals have brought you. Unforgivable._ http://msnbc.msn.com/id/3158209/


----------



## CowPimp (May 1, 2006)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> Uhh fellas he was prescribed the drugs he abused ... he just went on to use the same prescriptions over and over again, while getting the same scripts from several doctors.



Right.  That's called drug abuse.  The funny thing is that if someone else who was a well-known political/media figure were in his shoes, then he would definitely be ranting negatively about that person on his radio show.


----------



## busyLivin (May 1, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I can get any drug I want and I have no interest in being a junkie like Rush. Most people can get drugs and most people chose not to use them....Rush is just a typical drug addict.


Weren't you using steroids?


----------



## Pepper (May 1, 2006)

One thing that these threads just prove over and over again is just how much hate the left has these days.

You guys make the Clinton bashers look like reasonable, mild-manored foks.


----------



## Pepper (May 1, 2006)

I realize that this will mean little to you guys, but the story is inaccuarate. He was not arrested on Friday.



> Reports of Rush Limbaugh's arrest inaccurate
> Posted on Saturday, April 29, 2006 (EST)
> Palm Beach County State Attorney's Office in Florida and US talk show host Rush Limbaugh have reached an agreement ending his drug probe that began more than two years ago.


----------



## Decker (May 1, 2006)

Pepper said:
			
		

> One thing that these threads just prove over and over again is just how much hate the left has these days.
> 
> You guys make the Clinton bashers look like reasonable, mild-manored foks.


You're right.

More heroin for the 'soul' of the republican party.  Accountability is overrated anyways.  Isn't that correct, my well-heeled republican friends?

???Too many whites are getting away with drug use. The answer is to ... find the ones who are getting away with it, convict them, and send them up the river.??? 

                 --Rush Limbaugh


----------



## Pepper (May 1, 2006)

Decker said:
			
		

> You're right.
> 
> More heroin for the 'soul' of the republican party. Accountability is overrated anyways. Isn't that correct, my well-heeled republican friends?
> 
> ...


 
Yeah, that's what I was saying....Drug abusers should get away with no accountability.


----------



## Decker (May 1, 2006)

Pepper said:
			
		

> I realize that this will mean little to you guys, but the story is inaccuarate. He was not arrested on Friday.


That story may fly at the FreeRepublic.

But not here.

A warrant was issued for the arrest of Rush Limbaugh on friday. He surrendered to a sheriff and was taken into custody.

He was booked and his mugshot was taken. He was apprised of the charge and his rights.

Textbook arrest. http://upstatelife.com/cityofeasley/police/elements.htm


----------



## Decker (May 1, 2006)

Pepper said:
			
		

> Yeah, that's what I was saying....Drug abusers should get away with no accountability.


No what you're saying is, is that  pointing out the hypocrisy of limbaugh's arrest for heroin procurement via dr. shopping is equal to the frothing hatred by the right of everything Clinton.

I'm not one for hyperbole too often, but that is most outrageous fucking ludicrous statement indicating once again the complete lack of individual critical acumen in any rightwing supporter.

Other than that, you're right on.


----------



## Pepper (May 1, 2006)

Yeah, because here you guys are always so accurate with your stories?

Most news organizations are backing off of using the term arrested b/c these are not new charges. They are a settlement of the old charges.


----------



## Pepper (May 1, 2006)

Decker said:
			
		

> No what you're saying is, is that pointing out the hypocrisy of limbaugh's arrest for heroin procurement via dr. shopping is equal to the frothing hatred by the right of everything Clinton.
> 
> I'm not one for hyperbole too often, but that is most outrageous fucking ludicrous statement indicating once again the complete lack of individual critical acumen in any rightwing supporter.
> 
> Other than that, you're right on.


 
Wait a minute! You think I am saying that soley about this thread? What is frustrating about you guys is you take every fucking statement out of context. This is just another example, in my opinion, of how much hate the left has. There is no reasonalbeness to you at all. You think I reached that conclusion in this thread alone?


----------



## Decker (May 1, 2006)

You're right Pepper.  The warrant...well that was just an invitation to chat with the police.  No real significance there.  The booking of Limbaugh on a charge of prescription fraud...that was just a warning, that's all.  No legal significance there either.  

Why this was just one big circle jerk.

Look, arrests are made all the time at the conclusion of investigations.  This one's no different.

Even if I'm wrong about the arrest, which I am not, what difference does it make?

El Rushbo is still a hypocritical heroin addict.  

Is he not?


----------



## Pepper (May 1, 2006)

Decker said:
			
		

> Even if I'm wrong about the arrest, which I am not, what difference does it make?


 
This I agree with. It is irrelevant and really didn't need to be posted.

I have not listened to Rush in 10 years, at least, probably more. I have no idea what he has said on this subject. I was  ditto-head in college but not any more.


----------



## Decker (May 1, 2006)

Pepper said:
			
		

> Wait a minute! You think I am saying that soley about this thread? What is frustrating about you guys is you take every fucking statement out of context. This is just another example, in my opinion, of how much hate the left has. There is no reasonalbeness to you at all. You think I reached that conclusion in this thread alone?


What's wrong with a little hate Pepper?

If you think criticism is hatred well that's your problem.  I've seen your other pronouncements re the incivility and unreasonableness of 'you guys.'  You people can certainly dish it out--like when Clinton was pres--but you cannot take the heat.

Let's face it, quantifying hate in politics is kind of a stupid endeavor anyway.  There will always be animosity between the parties.  The republican animosity sprouted into countless, fruitless investigations of Clinton and a failed removal and impeachment.  The democratic animosity manifests itself in criticism.

Which one's worse for the country?


----------



## Pepper (May 1, 2006)

I was not on IM during the Clinton years so I can' link to a post, but I despised him. However, even I thought the crusade against him was over-the-top.


----------



## Pepper (May 1, 2006)

Decker said:
			
		

> What's wrong with a little hate Pepper?


 
No one is reasonable anymore. Not just here. I sickens me. How can anything get done when the absolute worst is assumed about everything anyone does?

That is a topic for another thread.


----------



## Decker (May 1, 2006)

Pepper said:
			
		

> This I agree with. It is irrelevant and really didn't need to be posted.
> 
> I have not listened to Rush in 10 years, at least, probably more. I have no idea what he has said on this subject. I was ditto-head in college but not any more.


When the Republicans captured Congress in 1994, they held a ceremony in honor of Limbaugh, naming him "an honorary member of Congress" and "the Majority Maker."

Like him or not, Rush is a leader in this country. As such he is subject to criticism, like pointing out his hypocrisy on locking up drug offenders.

I said it before and I'll say it again, "Clinton was stupid enough to get caught.  The vote for impeachment _should _have went through w/ a vote of 'do no impeach.'  Moral of story--don't get blown while on the clock and then get caught.


----------



## BoneCrusher (May 1, 2006)

Decker said:
			
		

> ManicLion pointed out that Limbaugh's abuse of drugs created his hearing problem.


 Manic pointed out that this _MAY_    be the problem from a site that had no mention of Rush, only that a very small number of people have reportedly suffered hearing loss from addiction to hydrocodon. Nothing has been posted evidencing Rush's situation is related



			
				Decker said:
			
		

> What do you do? You take your substantial resources and get more medical opinions. What you do not do is send your maid out to a Denny's parking lot in the dead of night to score you more smack.


  WTF ... where did you hear he was into smack?   


			
				Decker said:
			
		

> I wouldn't do the same thing. I suffered excruciating pain for many years due to sinusitis (result of badly broken nose that destroyed my sinuses). I had 2 surgeries and had to rely on the same drug Brett Favre was addicted to. B/c of this pain I almost had to drop out of law school b/c of excessive absences. Same story in college. I did not become a drug addict though....unless you count pot as a drug (I'm not even sure that's illegal anymore)


 
Sinusitis is an old friend of mine. I fought in the PKA back in the late '70s and had my nose broken 4 times ... seems like after the first break my nose would snap when the wind blew ... and also needed surgery to deal with it. When I relate that pain I endured to the agony I experienced as a kid with chronic ear infections I can only say there is none. Not even close to feeling like someone was ALWAYS moving an ice pic in and out of my ear ... three of for days at a time that would last. Dude I've been stabbed, shot, and run over but nothing ... excluding the death of loved ones ... in my life including emotional pain from a broken marriage has ever come close.



			
				Decker said:
			
		

> Rush got a slap on the wrist because he took advantage of a State Law that is soft on first time offenders.
> 
> Yes, Rush looked contrite smiling his bloated face off in his mug shot.
> 
> I believe in the decriminalization of drugs. But when a hypocritical horse's ass like Rush is doled out some deserved justice, I have to smile.


Now you went and said what I COMPLETELY agree with but I'd go one step more to say he should have been charged as we would have ... on each count as a seperate violation.  My entire premise in this thread was never to defend Rush, but rather the actions he took. Most people given the resources would find a way to end or reduce their suffering rather than endure it. I don't like Rush at all, he is an asshole of the highest order because he knows he is full of shit and just keeps on shoveling it out there for the money.



			
				Decker said:
			
		

> In your best Rush voice:
> _FOLKS, THIS GUY didn???t just use drugs, he put another person in harm???s way to feed his own habit. He repeatedly sent his maid out into a parking lot to score for him. Thousands of pills. Talk about cowardly. The housekeeper was being set up by her big celebrity boss to take the fall if they got busted. Now, that???s the problem with these famous people who develop the wrong ???60s values. The little person???the kind of average American who listens to this program???takes the risks, while the celebrity gets the slobbering praise for overcoming his ???problems.??? That???s the world these liberals have brought you. Unforgivable._ http://msnbc.msn.com/id/3158209/


----------



## busyLivin (May 1, 2006)

Decker said:
			
		

> Moral of story--don't get blown while on the clock and then get caught.



Clinton was impeached for commiting perjury, not getting blown.. as I'm sure you know.


----------



## Pepper (May 1, 2006)

Dude, that was 12 years ago. He is not near the leader he was then.

Back then, not a day would go by without someone mentioning something he was talking about. Now, I never hear about him. I think the last time I heard about Rush was when he was originally outed for the drugs.

His time has passed. At least with me it has.


----------



## BigDyl (May 1, 2006)

Hold on a minute here guys..


It's not like limbaugh got a BJ or anything..


----------



## busyLivin (May 1, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Hold on a minute here guys..
> 
> 
> It's not like limbaugh got a BJ or anything..





			
				busyLivin said:
			
		

> Clinton was impeached for commiting perjury, not getting blown.. as I'm sure you know.


----------



## BigDyl (May 1, 2006)

busyLivin said:
			
		

>


----------



## busyLivin (May 1, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

>


people try to make the Clinton impeachment about the BJ he got... It was nothing about that. He lied under oath. End of story.


----------



## Decker (May 1, 2006)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> Manic pointed out that this _MAY_ be the problem from a site that had no mention of Rush, only that a very small number of people have reportedly suffered hearing loss from addiction to hydrocodon. Nothing has been posted evidencing Rush's situation is related


 
The coincidence btn Rush's onsetting deafness and verbal slurring were too much of a coincidence in light of his abuse of the stuff.



			
				Bonecrusher said:
			
		

> WTF ... where did you hear he was into smack?


 Oxycontin is a substitute for heroin.http://www.whitehousedrugpolicy.gov/drugfact/oxycontin/index.html



			
				bonecrusher said:
			
		

> Sinusitis is an old friend of mine. I fought in the PKA back in the late '70s and had my nose broken 4 times ... seems like after the first break my nose would snap when the wind blew ... and also needed surgery to deal with it. When I relate that pain I endured to the agony I experienced as a kid with chronic ear infections I can only say there is none. Not even close to feeling like someone was ALWAYS moving an ice pic in and out of my ear ... three of for days at a time that would last. Dude I've been stabbed, shot, and run over but nothing ... excluding the death of loved ones ... in my life including emotional pain from a broken marriage has ever come close.


So you know what it's like...the pain. You are one of the few. The pain would be debilitating for up to 16-18 hours at a time. No sleep or respite. Just white hot pain. One entertains ideas of suicide in times like that.


----------



## BigDyl (May 1, 2006)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> people try to make the Clinton impeachment about the BJ he got... It was nothing about that. He lied under oath. End of story.




So?  Clinton lied about a BJ which killed 0 people.  Bush's lies killed 100k.


----------



## Pepper (May 1, 2006)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> people try to make the Clinton impeachment about the BJ he got... It was nothing about that. He lied under oath. End of story.


 






 
http://blog.glennf.com/images/mt/180px-Pwned_cat1.jpg


----------



## Pepper (May 1, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> So? Clinton lied about a BJ which killed 0 people. Bush's lies killed 100k.


 
Changing the subject again.....


----------



## Decker (May 1, 2006)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> people try to make the Clinton impeachment about the BJ he got... It was nothing about that. He lied under oath. End of story.


He got caught.  The semen stained dress sunk him.  Technically Clinton didn't lie in the sense that he perjured himself.  The meaning of "is" and all that.  Fucking lawyers.


----------



## busyLivin (May 1, 2006)

Decker said:
			
		

> Technically Clinton didn't lie in the sense that he perjured himself.  The meaning of "is" and all that.  Fucking lawyers.


oh brother. Call it what you want.. he lied under oath.


----------



## GFR (May 1, 2006)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> Weren't you using steroids?


Yes, but I do not use narcodics, Doctor shop so I can get 4-5 scripts, have my maid break the law for me, talk about how we need to get tougher on drug crimes on my radio show......then expect to get special treatment when I become a junkie and a criminal.  

I have no problem with any person using drugs as long as the do not hurt others, Rush is anti drugs yet is a drug criminal....do the math son.



*
???Too many whites are getting away with drug use. The answer is to ... find the ones who are getting away with it, convict them, and send them up the river.??? 

                 --Rush Limbaugh*


----------



## busyLivin (May 1, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I have no problem with any person using drugs as long as the do not hurt others





			
				ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Most people can get drugs and most people chose not to use them....Rush is just a typical drug addict.


----------



## GFR (May 1, 2006)

busyLivin said:
			
		

>


Ask your Dad to explain that to you. Funny that you think getting a BJ is a crime but using narcotics illegally is ok.


----------



## Pepper (May 1, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Funny that you think getting a BJ is a crime but using narcotics illegally is ok.


 
That is not even close to what he said.


----------



## busyLivin (May 1, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Ask your Dad to explain that to you. Funny that you think getting a BJ is a crime but using narcotics illegally is ok.


that's my only problem with you.. you never listen to what I say, I always have to explain myself.  I never defended anything Limbaugh did.. just pointed out that your criticism is hypocritical.


----------



## DOMS (May 1, 2006)

Pepper said:
			
		

> That is not even close to what he said.



That's Foreskin's idea of debating.


----------



## GFR (May 1, 2006)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> that's my only problem with you.. *you never listen to what I say,* I always have to explain myself.  I never defended anything Limbaugh did.. just pointed out that your criticism is hypocritical.


You said nothing....all you did was cut and paste two quotes from me and then post a pic to show your lack of understanding. I think you can do better than that.


----------



## Decker (May 1, 2006)

Clinton resorted to the tortured definition of sex b/c he had to win the argument by the rules.  You do not roll over to an attempted coup when you are the president of the united states.  You prevail.  And he did.  Of course he lied about the affair.  But the lie did not rise to the level of perjury.


----------



## GFR (May 1, 2006)

Pepper said:
			
		

> That is not even close to what he said.


What did he say Pepper???? All I see in his post is an emothon and some cut and pasting.....


----------



## busyLivin (May 1, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> You said nothing....all you did was cut and paste two quotes from me and then post a pic to show your lack of understanding. I think you can do better than that.


then maybe you need the explanation from your father.


----------



## DOMS (May 1, 2006)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> then maybe you need the explanation from your father.



He just accused you of what he does in _*every thread*_.


----------



## GFR (May 1, 2006)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> then maybe you need the explanation from your father.


And again you post nothing....this is why I find it hard to believe and of you wingnuts even respect the law at all......seems you think it is only for the poor.


----------



## busyLivin (May 1, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> And again you post nothing....this is why I find it hard to believe and of you wingnuts even respect the law at all......seems you think it is only for the poor.


Case in point. 

Please quote me where I defended Rush Limbaugh, or made any kind of a statement like that.  All I did was question your legitimacy to attack him in the *manner *that you did. Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## Pepper (May 1, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> What did he say Pepper???? All I see in his post is an emothon and some cut and pasting.....


 
He said, essentially:
1. You are being hypocritical when blasting Rush for his drug use when you yourself use illegal drugs.
2. He said, in another thread, that Clinton was not impeached for a blowjob but for perjury.

You summarized his statement to: "illegal drugs are OK and blowjobs are not."

He neither defended Rush's drug use or blasted Clinton's blow job.


----------



## busyLivin (May 1, 2006)

Pepper said:
			
		

> He said, essentially:
> 1. You are being hypocritical when blasting Rush for his drug use when you yourself use illegal drugs.
> 2. He said, in another thread, that Clinton was not impeached for a blowjob but for perjury.
> 
> ...


Exactly, thank you.


----------



## Decker (May 1, 2006)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> Exactly, thank you.


What do you think of Rush's arrest?


----------



## GFR (May 1, 2006)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> Case in point.
> 
> Please quote me where I defended Rush Limbaugh, or made any kind of a statement like that.  All I did was question your legitimacy to attack him in the *manner *that you did. Nothing more, nothing less.


Please quote me when I said you did defend Rush  

I think it is fine for me to say people should be able to do the drugs of their choice...and also say that people who make the drug laws or preach about them should get hammered when they break them. Leaglise it and let Rush take all the pills he wants....untill then he has to pay the price when he gets busted, just like the rest  of us do.


----------



## busyLivin (May 1, 2006)

Decker said:
			
		

> What do you think of Rush's arrest?


he should get what's coming to him.. whatever the law dictates.  i don't think anyone is above the law.


----------



## GFR (May 1, 2006)

Pepper said:
			
		

> He said, essentially:
> * 1.* You are being hypocritical when blasting Rush for his drug use when you yourself use illegal drugs.
> * 2.* He said, in another thread, that Clinton was not impeached for a blowjob but for perjury.
> 
> ...


1. He said nothing but I understand your interpretation of his cut and paste. Bottom line is I am for the legalization of all drugs!!! But untill then rich and poor have to share the same punishment for breaking the law....to call that hypocritical is absurd.

2. Other threads have nothing to do with this...


----------



## Decker (May 1, 2006)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> he should get what's coming to him.. whatever the law dictates. i don't think anyone is above the law.


That's a good answer.


----------



## Pepper (May 1, 2006)

Decker said:
			
		

> That's a good answer.


 
True, but cases like this are very often treated lightly. I admit Rush got off easy but that seems to be the norm. I had a distance family member get addicted to pain killers and all they did was make her go to rehab.


----------



## Decker (May 1, 2006)

Pepper said:
			
		

> True, but cases like this are very often treated lightly. I admit Rush got off easy but that seems to be the norm. I had a distance family member get addicted to pain killers and all they did was make her go to rehab.


I wonder what would have happened to Rush if he did not have the $30,000.00 to pay, as part of his plea deal, for the investigation?  I'm not sure how FL law would handle that.

As for your family member, that's really rough having to go through that.


----------



## Pepper (May 1, 2006)

Decker said:
			
		

> I wonder what would have happened to Rush if he did not have the $30,000.00 to pay, as part of his plea deal, for the investigation? I'm not sure how FL law would handle that.
> 
> As for your family member, that's really rough having to go through that.


 
I don't even know this person. I'd tell you how distant but someone could psosible figure out who it is.

I had surgery twice this summer (very minor) and had a good bit of codine from multiple doctors. I still have a bunch b/c I was careful to take it only when necessary. I was afraid I'd get addicted.


----------



## CowPimp (May 1, 2006)

Pepper said:
			
		

> He said, essentially:
> 1. You are being hypocritical when blasting Rush for his drug use when you yourself use illegal drugs.
> 2. He said, in another thread, that Clinton was not impeached for a blowjob but for perjury.
> 
> ...



Regarding #1, I also use illegal drugs, although in my defense I am extremely responsible in using them.  I certainly don't abuse drugs, but I digress, that's neither here nor there.  However, unlike Rush, I'm not a hypocrite with a 20 million listener radio show suggesting harsh punishment for those convicted of drug charges.  The circumstances are a little different here; in Foreman's case as well.


----------



## busyLivin (May 2, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Regarding #1, I also use illegal drugs, although in my defense I am extremely responsible in using them.  I certainly don't abuse drugs, but I digress, that's neither here nor there.  However, unlike Rush, I'm not a hypocrite with a 20 million listener radio show suggesting harsh punishment for those convicted of drug charges.  The circumstances are a little different here; in Foreman's case as well.



You're rationalizing it. Just because he may speak out against it doesn't make your situation anymore legal or legitimate.  Illegal drug use is illegal drug use.


Again, I don't defend it, but it's certainly understandable what happened to him.  Anyone who denies that is just using the situation. (This is no excuse, and I'm not saying he didn't deserve punishment)


----------



## Pepper (May 2, 2006)

You could argue that using drugs illegally to 1) control pain and 2) b/c you are addicted to it from controlling the pain is more reasonable that just chosing to use drugs illegally. I agree with busy, you are rationalizing.

I have 1-AD in my desk, so I am not casting stones. Just sayin'


----------



## Decker (May 2, 2006)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> You're rationalizing it. Just because he may speak out against it doesn't make your situation anymore legal or legitimate. Illegal drug use is illegal drug use.
> 
> 
> Again, I don't defend it, but it's certainly understandable what happened to him. Anyone who denies that is just using the situation. (This is no excuse, and I'm not saying he didn't deserve punishment)


He's not rationalizing. He's just pointing out that Limbaugh is a huge hypocrite. Long ago Rush made his choice between treating addiction as a medical problem subject to rehab or locking up the offender as a lawbreaker.

"Drug use, some might say, is destroying this country. And we have laws against selling drugs, pushing drugs, using drugs, importing drugs. ... And so if people are violating the law by doing drugs, they ought to be accused and they ought to be convicted and they ought to be sent up."
*-- Rush Limbaugh*

Rush sided w/ the tough-on-crime stance but after he's caught w/ his hand in the heroin jar, he does a 180 and cries like a pussy and wants people to understand his back pain resulted in his 'addiction.' Not so ruggedly individual, is he....Or morally consistent.

I like to point out that we are all fallible and subject to fall every now and then. Rush has made a career bloviating about how tough he is because of his morally superior position--talent on loan from God. That is, until he fell. And people like him always do fall. And now it's time to pay the piper.


----------



## busyLivin (May 2, 2006)

Decker said:
			
		

> He's not rationalizing. He's just pointing out that Limbaugh is a huge hypocrite. Long ago Rush made his choice between treating addiction as a medical problem subject to rehab or locking up the offender as a lawbreaker.
> 
> "Drug use, some might say, is destroying this country. And we have laws against selling drugs, pushing drugs, using drugs, importing drugs. ... And so if people are violating the law by doing drugs, they ought to be accused and they ought to be convicted and they ought to be sent up."
> *-- Rush Limbaugh*
> ...



He is rationalizing _his own_ drug use. The fact that Rush was a hypocrite is a not the issue: that's obvious.  

Everybody makes mistakes... don't crucify people for theirs, epecially when you do it yourself.


----------



## Decker (May 2, 2006)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> He is rationalizing _his own_ drug use. The fact that Rush was a hypocrite is a not the issue: that's obvious.
> 
> Everybody makes mistakes... don't crucify people for theirs, epecially when you do it yourself.


I see your point. But I started this thread to point out Rush's hypocrisy. Cowpimp is commenting on Rush's hypocrisy and not whether his own drug use is legal or legitimate. In fact, Cowpimp points out that that is "neither here nor there."

And I saw Cowpimp write this: "However, unlike Rush, I'm not a hypocrite with a 20 million listener radio show suggesting harsh punishment for those convicted of drug charges." And he's right. He is not a hypocrite and Rush is.

Rank hypocrisy is the issue.


----------



## DOMS (May 2, 2006)

Decker said:
			
		

> I see your point. But I started this thread to point out Rush's hypocrisy. Cowpimp is commenting on Rush's hypocrisy and not whether his own drug use is legal or legitimate. In fact, Cowpimp points out that that is "neither here nor there."
> 
> And I saw Cowpimp write this: "However, unlike Rush, I'm not a hypocrite with a 20 million listener radio show suggesting harsh punishment for those convicted of drug charges." And he's right. He is not a hypocrite and Rush is.
> 
> Rank hypocrisy is the issue.



I believe that Rush was referring to drugs in the sense of non-prescription drugs like cocaine or heroine.  Could you provide a reference where he was talking about pain killers?

This would open up the obvious come-back of "one cannot so casually segregate drugs.  An illegal drug is an illegal drug."  The funny thing is that so many people on this forum say this about narcotics (heroine, etc.) and steroids.

Even more amusing is that steroids are take for recreational purposes, whereas pain killers are taken for just that, the relief of pain.

As for myself, I have zero tolerance for pot, cocaine, heroine, etc. users; But I do have tolerance for people hooked on pain killers.  Perhaps you and Cowpimp have never needed to rely on pain killers for a long period of time, but believe me, it makes life almost unbearable.  People often kill themselves rather than experience the pain.

I'm not actively condoning Rush, but, like it so often happens, not everyone here is looking at the big picture.  Myopia is seldom a good thing.


----------



## busyLivin (May 2, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> I believe that Rush was referring to drugs in the sense of non-prescription drugs like cocaine or heroine.  Could you provide a reference where he was talking about pain killers?
> 
> This would open up the obvious come-back of "one cannot so casually segregate drugs.  An illegal drug is an illegal drug."  The funny thing is that so many people on this forum say this about narcotics (heroine, etc.) and steroids.
> 
> ...


Well Said.


----------



## BigDyl (May 2, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> I believe that Rush was referring to drugs in the sense of non-prescription drugs like cocaine or heroine.  Could you provide a reference where he was talking about pain killers?
> 
> This would open up the obvious come-back of "one cannot so casually segregate drugs.  An illegal drug is an illegal drug."  The funny thing is that so many people on this forum say this about narcotics (heroine, etc.) and steroids.
> 
> ...



True Story, Rush is a model human being.  If only everyone could strive to be like him, I have no doubt the world would be a better place.


----------



## Decker (May 2, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> I believe that Rush was referring to drugs in the sense of non-prescription drugs like cocaine or heroine. Could you provide a reference where he was talking about pain killers?
> 
> This would open up the obvious come-back of "one cannot so casually segregate drugs. An illegal drug is an illegal drug." The funny thing is that so many people on this forum say this about narcotics (heroine, etc.) and steroids.
> 
> ...


I wish Rush had your thoughtful attention to detail. But he doesn't. Pain-killers/artificial heroin--all a matter of semantics to the abuser and dealer. 

I am sure that Rush took some of the pills for backpain--although Rush did brag quite a bit about his ability to drive a golf ball several hundred yards--didn't he? That's not possible w/ acute back pain, but who wants to quibble. Another lie from El Rushbo to make his exposed drug addiction somewhat palatable to his audience. I'm also certain that Rush took the pills only to get super high for the sake of getting super high. 

Rush is not stupid. He's playing the only card he has left and that's the sympathy card. His supporters want to believe him so badly that poor old Rush had to take the drugs to battle the pain--see what a man he still is.

But face it, if this assclown was in pain 24 hours a day and was taking 30+ pills/day, he shouldn't have been GOLFING.


----------



## BigDyl (May 2, 2006)

True Story, DOMS is the only one who can judge what drug can be used for legit purposes.  He thinks steroids are OK, yet heroin isn't, but both are illegal.


----------



## DOMS (May 2, 2006)

Decker said:
			
		

> I wish Rush had your thoughtful attention to detail. But he doesn't. Pain-killers/artificial heroin--all a matter of semantics to the abuser and dealer.
> 
> I am sure that Rush took some of the pills for backpain--although Rush did brag quite a bit about his ability to drive a golf ball several hundred yards--didn't he? That's not possible w/ acute back pain, but who wants to quibble. Another lie from El Rushbo to make his exposed drug addiction somewhat palatable to his audience. I'm also certain that Rush took the pills only to get super high for the sake of getting super high.
> 
> ...




If the golfing bit it true, then fuck him.  Then again, they just may be anecdotes.

I know very little about Rush.  I don't watch his show (and I think he has a radio talk-show as well, which I don't listen to either).  So, I'll simply take your word on it.


----------



## busyLivin (May 2, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> True Story, Rush is a model human being.  If only everyone could strive to be like him, I have no doubt the world would be a better place.


you're another one.. you never read what anyone says... only what you want to hear.  

True Story: too difficult for you to stick to the topic.


----------



## DOMS (May 2, 2006)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> you're another one.. you never read what anyone says... only what you want to hear.
> 
> True Story: too difficult for you to stick to the topic.



busyLivin, please don't feed the asshat.


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 2, 2006)

The pain becomes the excuse for some.

My buddy had both knees smashed in an accident in the millitary.  For a year or 2 after he continued taking percocets because "His knees hurt so bad".  Despite this pain, his Dr. would not prescribe pain killers to him so he obtained them illegally.  Anyway, he is off them know, and I asked him how/when the pain stopped.  His response was that he took them because of the high he got.  

I would love to say that this was the same case for Limbaugh, but that would be something Rush would do.  Let's face it, if given the same set of circumstances 5-10 years ago for someone other than himself, Rush would have lambasted the accused.  We all like to believe that, given the same set of circumstances, we would make the right choice.  Not having experienced pain to the point that I needed to rely on drugs, I can't empathize or guess as to the cause of the problem.  What I do know is that he is a hypocrite, but who isn't?  This world would be a much better place if people would just stay the fuck out of everyone else's business.


----------



## Decker (May 2, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> If the golfing bit it true, then fuck him. Then again, they just may be anecdotes.
> 
> I know very little about Rush. I don't watch his show (and I think he has a radio talk-show as well, which I don't listen to either). So, I'll simply take your word on it.


I used to read his books and listen to his show but not lately.

I would never ask you to accept on faith what I can show in print:

http://www.badgolfer.com/departments/features/rush-limbaugh-radio-king-golf-2124.htm

That's an interview w/ Limbaugh himself. Does he sound like a man with crippling back pain?

Here're some highlights:

*Q: What are the strengths of your golf game?*

*"...I'm not all that good. I'm a 17 handicap. I can't drive the ball nearly as far as many of the other guys I'm playing against. Not talking about the PGA players. They're on an entirely different level from everyone. The celebrity athletes in the field. If Roger Clemens and Marcus Allen are hitting the ball 300 yards plus, I'm lucky to be getting it 245."*

*Q: You've played golf with presidents. What's it like playing golf with Bush 41?
A: Tiring. He doesn't stop moving. The man's in incredible shape.
Both Bushes are into speed golf.
Bush Sr. wants to play a full 18 in two and half hours at most. In case you haven't noticed, I have not always been in the shape to do that comfortably.
*


----------



## DOMS (May 2, 2006)

Decker said:
			
		

> I would never ask you to accept on faith



You've never given me a reason to doubt you (like so many others), so you don't really need to post a link.  Especially on this topic, it's not very important to me.


----------



## Decker (May 2, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> You've never given me a reason to doubt you (like so many others), so you don't really need to post a link. Especially on this topic, it's not very important to me.


Thanks.  I understand this topic isn't everyone's cup of tea.


----------



## GFR (May 2, 2006)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> He is rationalizing _his own_ drug use. The fact that Rush was a hypocrite is a not the issue: that's obvious.
> 
> Everybody makes mistakes... don't crucify people for theirs, epecially when you do it yourself.


The thread is about Rush not Cowpimp or anyone elso....you and Pepper are the ones rationalizing Rush and his behavior....


----------



## busyLivin (May 2, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> The thread is about Rush not Cowpimp or anyone elso....you and Pepper are the ones rationalizing Rush and his behavior....


uggh... I give up.


----------



## GFR (May 2, 2006)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> uggh... I give up.


Good, you really didn't make one good point.


----------



## busyLivin (May 2, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Good, you really didn't make one good point.


I can't tell if you're dumb, or just good at manipulation.


----------



## GFR (May 2, 2006)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> I can't tell if you're dumb, or just good at manipulation.


Personal attacks are not really a good way to prove a point. The simple fact is Rush broke the law 2x and if it was Clinton you would be bashing him all over this thread. If a Democrat, Republican or Independent breaks the law  you will see me pointing out that they are  criminals also .

 Nothing worse than a person who is incapable of judging fairly and choses  their Polital Party affiliations or religion over truth and justice.


----------



## busyLivin (May 2, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Personal attacks are not really a good way to prove a point. The simple fact is Rush broke the law 2x and if it was Clinton you would be bashing him all over this thread. If a Democrat, Republican or Independent breaks the law  you will see me pointing out that they are  criminals also .
> 
> Nothing worse than a person who is incapable of judging fairly and choses  their Polital Party affiliations or religion over truth and justice.



I'm honestly not trying to be rude. It's extremely frustrating discussing anything with you because you rarely stick to the topic, and ALWAYS misquote me, misinterpret & distory whatever I say.

Please look back to see where I defended Rush Limbaugh. All I said was his case was understandable. I did not excuse anything he has done, or any lawbreaking he did. I'm done.. I will not explain myself anymore... you'd find a way to distort it anyway.


----------



## GFR (May 2, 2006)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> I'm honestly not trying to be rude. It's extremely frustrating discussing anything with you because you rarely stick to the topic, and ALWAYS misquote me, misinterpret & distory whatever I say.
> 
> * Please look back to see where I defended Rush Limbaugh. All I said was his case was understandable*. I did not excuse anything he has done, or any lawbreaking he did. I'm done.. I will not explain myself anymore... you'd find a way to distort it anyway.


Well I don't need to look back...you just quoted your post defending him for me. And I stick to the facts more than you do when it comes to politics....and the reason I do is because I am not trying to defend the party I believe in, I would rather defend the common man .


----------



## Pepper (May 2, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> The thread is about Rush not Cowpimp or anyone elso....you and Pepper are the ones rationalizing Rush and his behavior....


----------



## GFR (May 2, 2006)

Pepper said:
			
		

>


#15


----------



## Pepper (May 2, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Personal attacks are not really a good way to prove a point. The simple fact is Rush broke the law 2x and if it was Clinton you would be bashing him all over this thread. If a Democrat, Republican or Independent breaks the law you will see me pointing out that they are criminals also .
> 
> Nothing worse than a person who is incapable of judging fairly and choses their Polital Party affiliations or religion over truth and justice.


 
unbelievable. Have you read his posts?


----------



## GFR (May 2, 2006)

Pepper said:
			
		

> unbelievable. Have you read his posts?


Yes, and it looks like you did not.


----------



## Pepper (May 2, 2006)

Pepper said:
			
		

> unbelievable. Have you read his posts?


 
Is there another thread or another site where he is defending Rush?


----------



## busyLivin (May 2, 2006)

Pepper said:
			
		

> unbelievable. Have you read his posts?


maybe, but he's not understanding them.


----------



## GFR (May 2, 2006)

Pepper said:
			
		

> Is there another thread or another site where he is defending Rush?





			
				busyLivin said:
			
		

> maybe, but he's not understanding them.


My bad, I looked back and all busyliving did on this thread is attack Clinton and also some of the members here , Now thats some productive input on this thread topic.


----------



## lnvanry (May 2, 2006)

Its hard to put RUsh in jail for a victimless crime.
I feel the same for crackheads and junkies alike.

Prosecute the supplier.

Rush's BIG mistake was the fraudulant doctors notes


----------



## DOMS (May 2, 2006)

lnvanry said:
			
		

> Its hard to put RUsh in jail for a victimless crime.
> I feel the same for _*crackheads *_and junkies alike.
> 
> Prosecute the supplier.
> ...



You think that being a crack head is a victimless crime?


----------



## busyLivin (May 2, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> all busyliving did on this thread is attack Clinton and also some of the members here


----------



## BigDyl (May 2, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> My bad, I looked back and all busyliving did on this thread is attack Clinton and also some of the members here , Now thats some productive input on this thread topic.




True Story, he makes me sick.


----------



## lnvanry (May 2, 2006)

OK that was a bit extreme....the user could have children and family that are effected in a negative manner.

I sympathetic towards users in relation to the legal system.

I am NOT sympathetic to their personal responsibilty or a society that "keeps them down"--I just don't think users are the real problem, just the outcome.


----------



## busyLivin (May 2, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> True Story, he makes me sick.


from you, that's a compliment.


----------



## GFR (May 2, 2006)

busyLivin said:
			
		

>


And yet another worthless post that has nothing to do with the thread title....big surprise.


----------



## BigDyl (May 2, 2006)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> from you, that's a compliment.


----------



## busyLivin (May 2, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> And yet another worthless post that has nothing to do with the thread title....big surprise.


as opposed to your 33,000?


----------



## maniclion (May 2, 2006)

I am going through back pain right now that makes my day suck if it gets aggravated, some days I use a few more pills than what the doctor has prescribed and I end up with a few days with no more pills because my insurance won't allow me to get more before the date on my bottle, those days I feel completely useless, I have told my doctor and he says that he can't prescribe anymore than the 3 a day he has prescribed.  I have had a toenail removed with barely enough anesthetic to numb it and when they jabbed the scalpel under the nail the pain was excruciating on the pain scale of 1 to 10 that is my 10 pain (unbearable) now the pain in my back sits at a 5 or 6 and shoots to 8 or 9 when it gets aggravated.  If Rush had pain = or worse than that he definitely wouldn't be playing golf unless he had a morphine drip.  If he took enough pills to get past the pain he would be too wasted to focus on hitting a ball.


----------



## GFR (May 2, 2006)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> as opposed to your 33,000?


 * Matthew 7 (NKJ)* 




 "Judge not, that you be not judged. For with what judgment you judge, you will be judged; and with the measure you use, it will be measured back to you. And why do you look at the speck in your brother's eye, but do not consider the plank in your own eye? Or how can you say to your brother, `Let me remove the speck from your eye'; and look, a plank [is] in your own eye? *Hypocrite!* First remove the plank from your own eye, and then you will see clearly to remove the speck from your brother's eye. Do not give what is holy to the dogs; nor cast your pearls before swine, lest they trample them under their feet, and turn and tear you in pieces.


----------



## GFR (May 2, 2006)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> as opposed to your 33,000?


 Thats funny coming from a guy who has 0 thereds on this site to educate or enlighten people......90% of yours are open chat BS. I post all kinds of crap but I do have dozens and dozens of threads with training, Anabolic and Diet informmation and thousands of posts in those same areas...you have 0. You sir are a troll.


----------



## BigDyl (May 2, 2006)




----------



## busyLivin (May 2, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> * Matthew 7 (NKJ)*
> 
> 
> 
> "Judge not, that you be not judged. For with what judgment you judge, you will be judged; and with the measure you use, it will be measured back to you. And why do you look at the speck in your brother's eye, but do not consider the plank in your own eye? Or how can you say to your brother, `Let me remove the speck from your eye'; and look, a plank [is] in your own eye? *Hypocrite!* First remove the plank from your own eye, and then you will see clearly to remove the speck from your brother's eye. Do not give what is holy to the dogs; nor cast your pearls before swine, lest they trample them under their feet, and turn and tear you in pieces.



I knew you'd bring religion into it. Every time we disagree you throw that at me. Every single time. I never claimed to be perfect, so you can quote the Bible all you want, it proves nothing. 

Frankly, it's a cowardly tactic... but as I said: expected.


----------



## busyLivin (May 2, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Thats funny coming from a guy who has 0 thereds on this site to educate or enlighten people......90% of yours are open chat BS. I post all kinds of crap but I do have dozens and dozens of threads with training, Anabolic and Diet informmation and thousands of posts in those same areas...you have 0. You sir are a troll.



I read these forums long before I started posting & while I was learning posted plenty.  I still read nutrition/supplements occasionally but found it's repetitive & I have an substantial knowledge of these topics. 

I do only come here now for the open chat because I got to know several of the people in the process. I never claimed any different.


----------



## lnvanry (May 2, 2006)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> I read these forums long before I started posting & while I was learning posted plenty. I still read nutrition/supplements occasionally but found it's repetitive & I have an substantial knowledge of these topics.
> 
> I do only come here now for the open chat because I got to know several of the people in the process. I never claimed any different.






same 4 me


----------



## GFR (May 2, 2006)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> I knew you'd bring religion into it. Every time we disagree you throw that at me. Every single time. I never claimed to be perfect, so you can quote the Bible all you want, it proves nothing.
> 
> Frankly, it's a cowardly tactic... but as I said: expected.


When you stop preaching and create 1 thread that is not BS I might listen to what you have to say. So far you are just a Troll who contributes nothing here but your agenda.....Pathetic,


----------



## GFR (May 2, 2006)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> I read these forums long before I started posting & while I was learning posted plenty.  I still read nutrition/supplements occasionally but found it's repetitive & I have an substantial knowledge of these topics.
> 
> I do only come here now for the open chat because I got to know several of the people in the process. I never claimed any different.


Well it is 2 years now and you have 0 educational threads...good work hypocrite 
I never see you post unless it is on politics or sports....this is a fitness site so try to contribute something for once.


----------



## busyLivin (May 2, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> When you stop preaching and create 1 thread that is not BS I might listen to what you have to say. So far you are just a Troll who contributes nothing here but your agenda.....Pathetic,


just because my opinions are different than yours do not mean I have an agenda.


----------



## GFR (May 2, 2006)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> just because my opinions are different than yours do not mean I have an agenda.


Your agenda is to contribute nothing to this BB site and you are doing a good job of that so far.


----------



## busyLivin (May 2, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Well it is 2 years now and you have 0 educational threads...good work hypocrite
> I never see you post unless it is on politics or sports....this is a fitness site so try to contribute something for once.


 I don't come here to educate, I came here to be educated.  There are several people who would do that better than I. I've paid the Elite member dues, and bought several shirts & supplements from Rob. I feel I've done my part to support this board.


----------



## busyLivin (May 2, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Your agenda is to contribute nothing to this BB site and you are doing a good job of that so far.


you got me.


----------



## GFR (May 2, 2006)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> I don't come here to educate, I came here to be educated.  There are several people who would do that better than I. I've paid the Elite member dues, and bought several shirts & supplements from Rob. I feel I've done my part to support this board.


I'm done with you, when I see you do something more than post BS or your political and/or Religious opinions I might start listing to you......but after 2 years of nothing from you I will not hold my breath......do you even workout??


----------



## Pepper (May 2, 2006)

I have obviously missed something somewhere b/c this is nuts, even for Foreman. I'm confused.


----------



## busyLivin (May 2, 2006)

Pepper said:
			
		

> I have obviously missed something somewhere b/c this is nuts, even for Foreman. I'm confused.


if you figure it out, let me know


----------



## busyLivin (May 2, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> do you even workout??


Yes.


----------



## GFR (May 2, 2006)

Pepper said:
			
		

> I have obviously missed something somewhere b/c this is nuts, even for Foreman. I'm confused.


If busyliving was a atheist and a democrat you would not  be so confused


----------



## busyLivin (May 2, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> If he was a atheist and a democrat you would not  be so confused


Not at all...I disagree with Decker & kbm all the time & I don't have a problem with them at all.  I enjoy heated debates, not ruthless distortion.


----------



## Pepper (May 2, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I will give you the last word since you seem to need it, I will be waiting for your Training, Diet or Anabolic Thread that will contribute something to this site by you finally.


 
So now you are jumping my shit? RD must think I contribute SOMETHING, I'm a mod.


----------



## GFR (May 2, 2006)

Pepper said:
			
		

> So now you are jumping my shit? RD must think I contribute SOMETHING, I'm a mod.


My mistake, I was messing with busy by pre posting him to see if he would take the bait...got him all riled up as I thought I would....I think you do a great job here Pepper so do not think I was bashing you


----------



## busyLivin (May 2, 2006)

who me?


----------



## KelJu (May 2, 2006)

Pepper said:
			
		

> One thing that these threads just prove over and over again is just how much hate the left has these days.




 

And the right wouldn't know anything about that.


----------



## min0 lee (May 2, 2006)

Don't you guys know Foreman by now, he's a pro a pissing people off and he succeeds.
I should know, I do this all the time to my friends.


----------



## GFR (May 2, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Don't you guys know Foreman by now, he's a pro a pissing people off and he succeeds.
> I should know, I do this all the time to my friends.


----------



## min0 lee (May 2, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

>


OOPS......


----------



## CowPimp (May 2, 2006)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> You're rationalizing it. Just because he may speak out against it doesn't make your situation anymore legal or legitimate.  Illegal drug use is illegal drug use.



You can't categorize everything into good/bad and black/white categories.  It doesn't work like that.  Situations are more complex than that.  Yes, I use illegal drugs.  However, I am apparently more responsible with it than Rush.  I take a bong hit like twice a month on a Friday night.  So what?  I'm not endangering others in order to get my supply like he did.  I'm not addicted and contorl my usage unlike him.  Furthermore, I preach about the decriminalization of drug use; Rush preaches about harsh punishment for illicit drug use.  I think there is a stark contrast here.  I am also do negligible damage to my health.  So maybe I am rationalizing it, but I think I have done so successfully.  Rush, however, cannot (In my opinion) rationalize his usage of drugs after what he has said regarding other people doing the same.

Seriously, I could give a rat's ass if Rush broke the law.  I just have a problem with the hypocracy.  I care about what's right and wrong, or more specifically what harms others beside yourself, and the law oftentimes has very little to do with that.  This is particularly true when it comes to drug enforcement policies.


----------



## lnvanry (May 2, 2006)

KelJu said:
			
		

> And the right wouldn't know anything about that.



thats not the right....They've been all over FOX and were blasted by everyone.

They come to military funerals and tell the families that their son dies b/c the US has fags

They are to the right as the communist party is to the left.


----------



## CowPimp (May 2, 2006)

Pepper said:
			
		

> One thing that these threads just prove over and over again is just how much hate the left has these days.



Yeah, people are pissed off because there is a lot of shit going wrong right now, and the government is largely controlled by conservatives.  I think it's understandable.

On that note, don't pretend that there is no contempt from the right to the left.  Also, this particular thread has nothing to do with conservatism and everything to do with hypocracy.  I cannot stand hypocracy; it drives my crazy.


----------



## lnvanry (May 2, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Yeah, people are pissed off because there is a lot of shit going wrong right now, and the government is largely controlled by conservatives. I think it's understandable.
> 
> On that note, don't pretend that there is no contempt from the right to the left. Also, this particular thread has nothing to do with conservatism and everything to do with hypocracy. I cannot stand hypocracy; it drives my crazy.



You're right...there would be equal contempt if the left was in office right now from the right...however we don't cry as loud

We are louder and better at smearing though....sometimes it ruins peoples careers and reps permanently.


----------



## CowPimp (May 2, 2006)

lnvanry said:
			
		

> You're right...there would be equal contempt if the left was in office right now from the right...however we don't cry as loud



I'm glad people are finally complaining more.  It's what we need to get politicians to actually listen instead of just sucking the cocks of lobbyists all day long.




> We are louder and better at smearing though....sometimes it ruins peoples careers and reps permanently.



Heh.


----------



## Pepper (May 3, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> On that note, don't pretend that there is no contempt from the right to the left.


 
I don't. I just seems no one is reasonable anymore. Discussions all turn to just spewing the same old, tired hate. You can't debate any issue anymore b/c it can't stay on topic, it all becomes "I hate your point of view."

I do think the left is better at spewing hate than the right. Just sayin'


----------



## Pepper (May 3, 2006)

For example, take this thread. Busy is not defending Rush, he just failed to jump his shit like Foreman, BigDyl and he gets totally toasted by Foreman. Foreman TOTALLY misrepresented what Busy was saying and turned it quickly into a pissing contest. Not trying to single Foreman out, many people do that.

You say something about Clinton's possible perjury and you get "Bush's lies killed 100,000." Does someone commenting on one person's lies have to mention ALL possible occassions where someone lied? The reply was discussing Clinton, WTF does Bush have to do with it? EXCEPT, you said something about my guy, I gotta say something about "yours." It is immature and totally ineffective.


----------



## Decker (May 3, 2006)

lnvanry said:
			
		

> Its hard to put RUsh in jail for a victimless crime.
> I feel the same for crackheads and junkies alike.
> 
> Prosecute the supplier.
> ...


That was a big mistake. But the bigger mistake is the trenchant hypocrisy of the man:



			
				Decker said:
			
		

> Long ago Rush made his choice between treating addiction as a medical problem subject to rehab or locking up the offender as a lawbreaker.
> 
> "Drug use, some might say, is destroying this country. And we have laws against selling drugs, pushing drugs, using drugs, importing drugs. ... And so if people are violating the law by doing drugs, they ought to be accused and they ought to be convicted and they ought to be sent up."
> *-- Rush Limbaugh*
> ...


 
Rush's supporters want him to be more than a drug addicted person--that's for weak liberals--so they rationalize that he's still a man b/c he had terrific pain necessitating his drug use. As we've seen that's bullshit b/c he is still an avid golfer to this day...crippling back pain and all.

I agree w/ you 100% about criminalizing drug use--it's a mistake.


----------



## CowPimp (May 3, 2006)

Pepper said:
			
		

> For example, take this thread. Busy is not defending Rush, he just failed to jump his shit like Foreman, BigDyl and he gets totally toasted by Foreman. Foreman TOTALLY misrepresented what Busy was saying and turned it quickly into a pissing contest. Not trying to single Foreman out, many people do that.
> 
> You say something about Clinton's possible perjury and you get "Bush's lies killed 100,000." Does someone commenting on one person's lies have to mention ALL possible occassions where someone lied? The reply was discussing Clinton, WTF does Bush have to do with it? EXCEPT, you said something about my guy, I gotta say something about "yours." It is immature and totally ineffective.



That's just a few people on these forums.  It just seems like that's representative of the left here because they post so damned much, heh.


----------



## BigDyl (May 3, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> That's just a few people on these forums.  It just seems like that's representative of the left here because they post so damned much, heh.




I thought we were cool, bro?  I live like 50 miles away you know...


----------



## CowPimp (May 3, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> I thought we were cool, bro?  I live like 50 miles away you know...



I'm not talking shit.  I'm just saying his comments are representative of only a few people.  You have a right to be angry with the right; I am angry myself.  You can go about this anger however you want, as will I.


----------



## DOMS (May 3, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I'm not talking shit.  I'm just saying his comments are representative of only a few people.  You have a right to be angry with the right; I am angry myself.  You can go about this anger however you want, as will I.



Which is why the term "Angry Left" was coined.


----------



## CowPimp (May 3, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> Which is why the term "Angry Left" was coined.



I think angry America is more appropriate.  I know many conservatives who aren't too happy right now either.


----------



## KelJu (May 3, 2006)

OMFG!!!!
What the hell is wrong with some of you!
Anybody that doesn???t already know that both sides are completely full of shit, is too stupid to be allowed to live.


----------



## KelJu (May 3, 2006)

Anyone here care to back a bet with me regarding whether or not Rush ever speaks up again about tougher penalties for drug offenders?
I will bet $100.00 that he keeps his mouth shut from now on about that subject.


----------

